# How much grease is in my gearbox



## Doylee4693 (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone know how to gauge how much grease is currently in a gearbox?


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Doylee4693 said:


> Anyone know how to gauge how much grease is currently in a gearbox?


Depending on whether Auger or Tansmission - Heavy grease - medium grease - oil it will change

Do you want to try again with specific case or is this general case

Thick grease can be stuck to casing so the only way to "know" is to crack it open
The lighter it gets (eg oil) the answer will change

(This makes me think a FAQ for maintenance would be handy)


----------



## Doylee4693 (Oct 6, 2017)

Auger tranny, and its 00 grease. I looked thru the manuals online and couldnt find a capacity for my gearbox. I had to drain out old fluid because it was leaking and i filled it with 00 grease. The procedure on filling it with gear oil is to fill it untill it comes out the fill hole, but I cant do thatith grease.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Did you see DonBoy 3-part video

In those...he is cracking it open but only filling one side so 50% full

If it's grease there's nothing to make it splash everywhere.. you won't know which bits got grease and which didn't

Someone may have a trick but how can you really know where the grease went? Do you want to risk it? Depends what the trick is... hopefully coming soon


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Doylee4693 said:


> Auger tranny, and its 00 grease. I looked thru the manuals online and couldnt find a capacity for my gearbox. I had to drain out old fluid because it was leaking and i filled it with 00 grease. The procedure on filling it with gear oil is to fill it untill it comes out the fill hole, but I cant do thatith grease.


Why would you down grade an oil bath gear case to being grease packed. Oil bath is far superior. Are service seals not available?


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

My Craftsman 10/32 (MTD) takes 4 oz of 00 grease while my Craftsman 8/25 (Murray) calls for 3 1/4 oz 00 grease. The 00 grease is pour able so it should flow out of the fill hole if over full. Also, the warmer it is, the more it flows so you could warm it in a pan of water. 00 grease is far more fluid than I thought the first time I used it in the summer to grease my lawnmower wheels. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree: 00 is a good choice if it's oil bath but seals aren't available and it's leaking. On some it is the recommended fluid.

Used to be able to get it through Oreilly auto parts but haven't found it there in a while. Now I get it at Tractor Supply.

Have also seen it on Amazon and Ebay P/N 7-06612 or Stens P/N 770-123


----------



## Doylee4693 (Oct 6, 2017)

Taurus04 said:


> My Craftsman 10/32 (MTD) takes 4 oz of 00 grease while my Craftsman 8/25 (Murray) calls for 3 1/4 oz 00 grease. The 00 grease is pour able so it should flow out of the fill hole if over full. Also, the warmer it is, the more it flows so you could warm it in a pan of water. 00 grease is far more fluid than I thought the first time I used it in the summer to grease my lawnmower wheels. Hope this helps.


Yes it does thank you. I opened up fill hole again after machine was running a little and added a tad more grease.. im guessing ive added 1/4 of my quart bottle


----------

